# Battery drain source for killing the Battery?



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey fellas,
Tried to search but only found general threads about the weak battery.
Okay, so had my battery replaced about 4 months ago around the 20k miles / 2 year mark.
That part's to be expected.
Then about 4 weeks ago battery was totally dead again.
The dealer (Audi Mission Viejo) had the car for almost 2 weeks, tested a bunch of circuits, took the dash apart, testing a bunch of wiring, until they finally "identified" the problem as the driver power window switch not disengaging the power.
So they replaced the window switch and said "all set."
Then a couple days ago, the car is again completely dead, not even power to take the car out of park to roll it out of the way to get my Porsche out of the garage!
So the car is at the dealer again.
What questions should I be asking?
My wife's threatening to sell it since she doesn't want to get stranded somewhere.
This is getting a little nutty.
We love the car, anyone have a good idea or similar experience here?
Should we be thinking about lemon law (not sure if it's too late) or some other compensation?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Battery drain source for killing the Battery? (Der Meister)*

http://i.ehow.com/images/Globa...l.jpg
What kind of battery did you get? Where did you purchase it from? Did they install it?


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Battery drain source for killing the Battery? (Courtney)*

I had to click on that to see the lemon?








The dealer installed the 2nd battery only about 4 months ago.
They wanted to charge over $200 but I only paid $80 after yelling for a while.
I also don't like the idea that they're taking the dash apart, etc, etc, potentially causing other probems down the road.


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Battery drain source for killing the Battery? (Der Meister)*

Has anyone had a specific component identified as draining the battery?
Thanks


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

you don't leave an ipod or anything plugged in right?


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (nstotal)*

No, nothing at all.
The dealer could tell there was something internal draining the battery.
They were really taking all the interionr panels apart, testing various engine components, etc.
Really odd, also they said normally the computer would identify what component was causing the problem. 
Appreciate any ideas, I'm obviously losing confidence that the dealer can figure this out.
It's such a great car, this kind of odd electrical problem is a shame....


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Der Meister)*

In my old Jetta, I went through a similar issue, and the drain was coming from the trunk light that would stay on.
The problem was found by a automotive electrical shop that was recommended to me by the dealer.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

my OEM bluetooth module somehow got fried and shorted the battery. It would completely drain my battery if i didnt drive it for over 10hrs.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Battery drain source for killing the Battery? (Der Meister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Meister* »_
I had to click on that to see the lemon?








The dealer installed the 2nd battery only about 4 months ago.
They wanted to charge over $200 but I only paid $80 after yelling for a while.
I also don't like the idea that they're taking the dash apart, etc, etc, potentially causing other probems down the road.



haha my bad for not inserting the [ IMG ]s
Hmm that is weird... is it still doing it? My battery just died today but it WAS sitting for a few days with an iPhone charger plugged in ... in 19 degree weather... Drove it around for a few hours and now it's perfectly fine....
Maybe take it to an electrical specialist in your area, if there is one, like azoceanblue did... I have found through experience *some* car dealerships don't have the most knowledgeable people working in service... or overseeing the service done.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hey dave please lemme know if you end up finding an automotive electrical specialist.. i've got a weird radio-shutting-off problem that the dealer can't/won't/doesn't know how to resolve (they blame it on my LED DRL resistors and won't delve into my problem further)


----------



## truckerock (Jan 21, 2009)

Got a similar problem. battery goes dead when very cold, its 2 years old. Went back to pepboys to get battery tested and possibly replaced. Said they could not test due to something electrical pulling juice from the battery. Recommended sending to the dealer. Any suggestions?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (truckerock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *truckerock* »_Got a similar problem. battery goes dead when very cold, its 2 years old. Went back to pepboys to get battery tested and possibly replaced. Said they could not test due to something electrical pulling juice from the battery. Recommended sending to the dealer. Any suggestions?

what do you have attached to your car that isn't stock? that's the first place to start.


----------



## truckerock (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Nothing. All lights off, nothing charging, seat heaters off, glove box light out, trunk light out.

Just noticed the window defrosted was on, could this be it?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Make sure you are always arming the alarm.
When the Alarm is armed it puts all of the modules to sleep so they draw less power. 
If the alarm is not armed all of the modules are on ready for you to start the car.


----------



## truckerock (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

could it be the alarm draining my battery? IS there any way to disable the factory alarm...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The draw from the alarm is almost nothing it would take weeks to drain your battery with that alone.
Again with the alarm disabled the other modules would never sleep which would mean more of a draw.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (truckerock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *truckerock* »_Nothing. All lights off, nothing charging, seat heaters off, glove box light out, trunk light out.
Just noticed the window defrosted was on, could this be it?

highly doubt it.

_Quote, originally posted by *truckerock* »_could it be the alarm draining my battery? IS there any way to disable the factory alarm...

what he's saying is that you should alarm our car...thus putting the car to "sleep" and shutting down all modules.
find someone in your area that has a vag-com...perhaps they can look at your system and let you know of any faults or messed up currents.


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_you don't leave an ipod or anything plugged in right?

Is leaving an ipod hooked up to the standard ipod adapter really a battery drain? I would have assumed that it would stop charging the ipod when the car was off. This would explain why my A3 always starts weak, I leave an ipod connected at all times.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (-PTK-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-PTK-* »_
Is leaving an ipod hooked up to the standard ipod adapter really a battery drain? I would have assumed that it would stop charging the ipod when the car was off. This would explain why my A3 always starts weak, I leave an ipod connected at all times.

Front 12V adapter stays on even if car is off.


----------

